# Netzwerkeinrichtung - Internet Büro



## fUnKuCh3n (17. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich soll für einen Bekannten in seinem Büro die Netzwerkverkabelung neu machen, momentan ist es sehr chaotisch dort... deswegen die Maßnahme ;-)

Zur Zeit ist die Sachlage dass er folgende Geräte vor Ort hat:
- Siemens Router exkl. Modem
- T-Com Wlan AP mit Modem
- 8 Port 10 Mbit Hub

Diese Hardware soll durch folgende Anforderungen an die neue Hardware ersetzt werden:
- Neues Switch mit min. 8 Ports Gigabit
- DSL Router mit eingebautem Modem und Wlan

Jetzt stelle ich mir jedoch die Frage, was ich für Hardware nehmen soll, also Herstellerbezogen ;-)

Vllt. könntet ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben.

Lg Sascha


----------



## mattit-jah (18. April 2008)

Cisco. Gut und Teuer 

Ne, andere Frage. Wieviel Traffic wird da denn "erzeugt"? Falls nicht allzuviel, dann braucht es nicht so ein "hammer" teueres Gerät sein. Ah,genau, wie ist denn der Preisrahmen?


----------



## olqs (18. April 2008)

Ja es kommt stark auf die Anforderungen an.

Zum Switch:
- Sind wirklich alle 8 Ports belegt?
- Wird hauptsächlich gesurft, oder werden viele bzw grosse Dateien hin und her geschoben?
- Ist (Wird) Voice over IP ein Thema, oder kann man das komplett vernachlässigen?

Zum Router:
- Wieso ein Gerät für alles und nicht das extra Modem behalten? Ich finde die OpenWRT fähigen Router nicht schlecht, aber da gibts afaik keine Unterstützung für interne Modems.
- Soll eine VPN Einwahl ins Büro möglich sein?


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (19. April 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Ja es kommt stark auf die Anforderungen an.
> 
> Zum Switch:
> *- Sind wirklich alle 8 Ports belegt?*
> ...



Soweit die Fragen beantwortet, Preislich naja sagen wir mal so max 250€ wenn sich da was machen lässt.


----------



## port29 (19. April 2008)

mattit-jah hat gesagt.:


> Cisco. Gut und Teuer



Also das "Gut" kann ich nicht wirklich unterschreiben. Bei Cisco zahlt man zu viel für das, was man auch von anderen Herstellen günstiger bekommt. Wenn ich etwas empfehlen würde:

Als Switch nimmt man am Besten einen HP aus der "neuen" (ok, ist schon ca. 2 Jahre alt) 1800er Serie und als Router würde ich einen WRT-54G(L) verwenden.


----------



## olqs (20. April 2008)

Die Komponentenauswahl von port29 ist auf jeden Fall keine schlechte Option.

Preis-/Leistung stimmen bei den Geräten. Ich würde aber sogar sagen, dass die Leistung eines HP1800er Switches derzeit nichtmal benötigt wird. Falls das Geld sehr knapp ist sollte auch ein einfacher 8port Switch reichen. Die Schwächen solche SoHO Hardware liegt aber am gleichzeitigen Datendurchsatz und das könnte sich bei Veränderungen der Anforderungen negativ auswirken. Sprich Anschaffung eines neuen Geräts.
Mit 250€ geht sich aber die Linksys/HP Variante aus, wenn ich die Preise noch richtig im Kopf habe.

Wenn es möglich ist, dann würde ich auch alle Geräte auf einen Switch hängen. Eine Kaskadierung mehrerer Switche trägt auch nicht zur Performance des Netzwerks bei und ich würde es in kleinen Netzwerken so weit wie möglich umgehen.


----------



## mattit-jah (21. April 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Also das "Gut" kann ich nicht wirklich unterschreiben. Bei Cisco zahlt man zu viel für das, was man auch von anderen Herstellen günstiger bekommt.



Das ist doch genau das Selbe was ich gesagt habe  Du widerlegst es ja nicht. Es ist genau so gut wie andere, aber teurer. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass Cisco nicht viel eingesetzt wird. Achja, ich bin kein Cisco Anhänger, wollte das nur mal gesagt haben.

Für den Rahmen, würde ich natürlich auch etwas anders einsetzen, so wie du gesagt hast. Mit HP habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. die Firma in der ich gearbeite habe.


----------



## port29 (21. April 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es möglich ist, dann würde ich auch alle Geräte auf einen Switch hängen. Eine Kaskadierung mehrerer Switche trägt auch nicht zur Performance des Netzwerks bei und ich würde es in kleinen Netzwerken so weit wie möglich umgehen.



Sorry, ist jetzt etwas OT, aber ich musste jetzt einfach an meine alte Schule denken, wie dort die Verkabelung in einem der PC Räume war (und mit 99%er Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es auch heute so ist). Es gibt in dem PC Raum 6 Reihen á 3 PC, den Lehrer Rechner sowie einen Server, der im Raum nebenan steht. Anwendungen waren recht verschieden. Hauptsächlich war das Netzwerk  - neben dem Surfen - zum "Zeigen" von irgendwelchen Aufgaben oder Präsentationen. Dabei wurde der Monitor des Lehrers einfach auf alle Schüler PCs übertragen. Und ein 1024er Bild auf 18 Client PCs zu übertragen, verursacht schon eine gewisse Last. (Der Transfer erfolgte von dem Lehrer Rechner, der Server hatte nix damit zutun.) Dann waren dort noch ein paar Programme, die direkt von einer Netzwekfreigabe gestartet werden mussten, also auch Traffic.

Tja, was würde ich - oder jeder normale Mensch nehmen, um das Netzwek aufzubauen? 18+1 Clients + Server = 24er Switch mit 1GBit Uplink zum Server.

Was nimmt ein Dipl. Inf. der das Netzwek aufgebaut hat? 6x 4er + 1x 8er Netgear Switch. Die drei Tischrechner hat ein Switch bedient und alle wurden auf dem 8er zusammengeführt, wo auch der Server und Lehrer Rechner angeschlossen war.



> Das ist doch genau das Selbe was ich gesagt habe Du widerlegst es ja nicht. Es ist genau so gut wie andere, aber teurer. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass Cisco nicht viel eingesetzt wird. Achja, ich bin kein Cisco Anhänger, wollte das nur mal gesagt haben.



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich war noch vor einiger Zeit ein Cisco Anhänger. Vor allem, weil ich sehr viel mit Cisco gearbeitet habe. Aironet Accesspoints, VoIP Telefone und PIX Firewalls waren mein Alltag. Aber ich war damit nicht wirklich glücklich. Cisco hat bei vielen Sachen seinen eigenen Kopf, vor allem was die Config angeht. Gleiches oder noch besseres kann man von anderen Herstellern für weniger Geld bekommen. Und was ich bei Cisco wirklich gelernt habe, ist dass die für jeden ***** Geld haben möchten. Ohne einen Support Vertrag braucht man sich an Cisco garnicht erst zu wenden.


----------



## olqs (21. April 2008)

Zum OT:
Also ich denk mir mal das das zum einen eine Kostenentscheidung war und zum anderen läuft da nicht wirklich Last drüber.
Einfach mal ansehen was z.B. eine RDP Sitzung an Bandbreite braucht.

Wenn das Programm und die Switches Multicasting konnten, dann gibts erst recht keine Probleme, da der Switch ja dann das Signal multipliziert und nicht 18 einzelne Client-Server Verbindungen bestehen.

Wenn ich an meine Schule zurückdenk, dann war das ein grosser Switch pro Raum und der hing an einem Backbone Switch mit Glasfaser Uplink.


----------



## port29 (21. April 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Zum OT:
> Also ich denk mir mal das das zum einen eine Kostenentscheidung war und zum anderen läuft da nicht wirklich Last drüber.
> Einfach mal ansehen was z.B. eine RDP Sitzung an Bandbreite braucht.



Auch RDP braucht viel Traffic, wenn man Bilder überträgt und 16 Bit sind eben 16 Bit, egal wie man das hin und her dreht. 



olqs hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das Programm und die Switches Multicasting konnten, dann gibts erst recht keine Probleme, da der Switch ja dann das Signal multipliziert und nicht 18 einzelne Client-Server Verbindungen bestehen.



Ich glaube, alle Switches können Multicast verarbeiten, der Traffic fließt aber bei den billigen unmanaged Switches eben auf alle Ports. Die Software hatte auch so eine Supervision Funktion, wo der Lehrer auf einmal alle Monitore sehen konnte. Und spätestens das lastet das Netzwerk dann total aus. 


In meinem alten Büro hatte ich ein Ähnliches System, wie bei dir in der Schule. Wir waren zu viert im Büro, ca. 12 Rechner. Ging alles an ein 100MBit Switch und dann per LWL zum Rechnerraum. Es sind aber eher Systeme / Netze für Firmen die sich mal eben so 10 Dell Server á 30k€ kaufen.


----------



## olqs (22. April 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Auch RDP braucht viel Traffic, wenn man Bilder überträgt und 16 Bit sind eben 16 Bit, egal wie man das hin und her dreht.



Also RDP geht locker mit dem Upstream einer 2000er DSL Leitung. 16bit Farbtiefe ist halt das Maximum, aber wenn nicht das ganze Farbspektrum gebraucht wird kann durch geschickte Komprimierung einiges eingespart werden. Bzw nur das vom Bildschirm neu übertragen was sich auch verändert hat. Bei statischen Bildern muss man ja nichts neu übertragen.

Ich nehm jetzt nicht VNC oder XDMP/X11 Forwarding als Beispiel, denn das über ne langsame Leitung ist grauenhaft.


----------

